# CSUSA Buying Partner(s) needed - CLOSED



## GoodTurns (Feb 18, 2008)

And Bruce makes it enough.  Thanks guys, I will PM totals and info.

I simply don't have time to run a full group buy, but would like to join with 2-3 others to get to 100 kits  (I need about 30).  Let me know if you are interested.  I need to order by this weekend and will be happy to sort/send at actual cost.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Jon count me in for between 25-35 kits also need tubes for jrs., I'll get a list to you asap.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Jon here is a list of what I need, If you don't have enough for 100 kits by this week-end let me know as I could always use more. These prices are after 25% Discount, you will need to add paypal fees and shipping:

050-2326-Jr. Statesmen Rollerball-   Rhoudium-5-@- $19.49  = $97.45
050-2328-Jr. Statesmen Rollerball-Bk. Titanium-5-@-$16.49  = $82.45
050-4153-Jr. Gent-Rollerball-Titanium Gold-    5@-  $8.63  = $43.15
050-0353-Jr. Gent-Rollerball-Rhodium-          5@-  $9.75  = $48.75
050-4175-Jr. Gent-Rollerball-Black Titanium-   5@-  $9.75  = $48.75
050-5009- Artist Sketch Pencils-               5@-  $5.25  = $26.25
050-9159-Tubes for Jr. Gent and Statesmen-     20@  $ .45  = $ 9.00
050-4091- Ex. Fine Nibs                        10@  $4.50  = $45.00
050-4095- Calligraphy Nibs -                    3@  $5.99  = $17.97
Tubes and Nibs no Discount Taken ......Sub Total=  $418.75 Plus Shipping and PP fees
Check this for addidition


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 18, 2008)

Jon,

I would be in for probably around 10 pens but I would like to use my gift certificates.  Will that work for you?

John


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 19, 2008)

Roy and John,
Thanks for quick responses, I'll wait for 1 or 2 more players then will be ready to post order, who knows, they could be here this weekend!

John- no problem on GC's.

Jon


----------



## massmans (Feb 19, 2008)

Count me in for 20 kits.


----------



## massmans (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are the kits i need.  

050-0371  - Rhodium - Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit -Postable Cap  @ 3
050-4107  - 10K - Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit -Postable Cap  @ 4
050-4147 -  Copper - Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit -Postable Cap  @ 3
050-4085 -  10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball @ 10
050-4037	 Set of Bushings	for Jr Gentlemen's II pen @ 1
155-5102	 Set of Bushings for Executive pen @ 1

Let me know my total and an email to send paypal payment.


----------



## BruceK (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll go in for 25 kits:
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP @ 4
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP @  6
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP @ 3
5050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded @ 4
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded @ 4
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL @ 4
Let me know my total and an email to send paypal payment.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 19, 2008)

No more orders, thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2008)

Jon, I just sent you an updated order ignore the first one..One of these days I'll wake up. The second has my right order. Thanks Roy


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 20, 2008)

23 pounds of love left CSUSA today!  No backorders


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 26, 2008)

Guys-
Per UPS, the package is just around the corner and should be at my house tomorrow.  I will get packaged and out to you Thursday!
Jon


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 27, 2008)

Package received, sorted (everything showed up!) and packed up.  Stephen, Bruce and John..in the mailbox. Roy, need your address!


----------



## massmans (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update and very easy group buy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 27, 2008)

Jon, I just e-mailed it to you,have no Idea why pay-pal didn't list it.Thia is the second time thats happen.


----------



## BruceK (Feb 29, 2008)

Jon,

Package arrived today, everything looks great!
Thanks for putting this quickie buy together.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2008)

Jon,
Package arrived today safe and sound.........Thanks Partner!


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 1, 2008)

Jon,

Everything arrived today.  All present and accounted for.  Thank you for doing this!

John


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like everyone is taken care of! (pardon my dangler) It was my pleasure to do this on this scale...you folks that run the mondo buys have my admiration!  Thanks to the guys who played...total savings close to $500!
Jon


----------

